# Thinking of an Atlas 2019 - Still issues?



## Orenstore (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m in the market for a 3 row SUV, and the Atlas is by far my favorite choice, but the more I read, more concerned I get about all the recalls, people spending a ridiculous amount of time taking the car to the shop and, what’s even more concerning, some of the issues are safety related (e.g. the car hitting the brakes by its own due to the emergency brake system malfunctioning).

I’d like to think this is due to the fact the Atlas was only released in 2017 and it’s a relatively new car. Question is: does the 2019 model still suffer from all these issues?

Thank you.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

What you are seeing is the “squeaky nail syndrome” ampliphied by the “small market share” effect. These two forces combined cause outside observers to see a disproportionate amount of complaints as compared to actual reliability.

It’s science, bro.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

It's a great vehicle. 

Put the transmission in Sport when you test drive it. When you shift into Drive, pull the shifter back and the D in the upper corner of the display between the tach and speedo will change to S. It improves the drive significantly. Or put it in manual mode if you feel like shifting. Also try the different drive modes. I keep mine in Sport.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I got mine in October with a September build and love it so far. Not an issue. We can say that the gremlins have been ironed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

2019s have no recalls (other than a minor key beep function) and the gremlins are ironed out. I had a vibration issue but I wouldnt call that a real 2019 issue as it more had to do with tire balance or potential flat spotting a tire while transportation. 

With the 72k warranty, youre covered well as long as you bring in issues at a timely point to make sure it gets documented and corrected. 

Good luck in your car shopping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as the OP. Will be doing more research, but will be watching this post, in hopes of hearing more people happy with their 2019 Atlas'.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

wsutard1 said:


> What you are seeing is the “squeaky nail syndrome” ampliphied by the “small market share” effect. These two forces combined cause outside observers to see a disproportionate amount of complaints as compared to actual reliability.
> 
> It’s science, bro.


+1

There are a ton of these vehicles on the road in the 18 or so months that they have been around. Not all of them are on the boards or forums, so coming here you will likely see people seeking help or advice, rather than boasting and praising their vehicles. 

I've had issues with my car, but they have been remedied (some minor and some major) and I would recommend an Atlas to anyone.

And like any car owner or car I have owned, there are things that drive me nuts about it, but also so much I love about it.

Best of luck with the choice! The only other three row vehicle I would bother comparing it to is an Explorer, but that's just me.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's fine. This board/FB/etc. represent a likely <10% of owners, probably more like 1%. People come online to complain/seek guidance/comfort. We are at 12 mos/12K miles and zero issues. It's a great vehicle.


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

2018 SEL-P June Build and took delivery in August.

Love it! No issues, 7K miles..


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ToySlacker said:


> +1
> 
> There are a ton of these vehicles on the road in the 18 or so months that they have been around. Not all of them are on the boards or forums, so coming here you will likely see people seeking help or advice, rather than boasting and praising their vehicles.
> 
> ...


I had the Explorer as my alternative but then saw all the safety crash tests And at that point I was so glad I ended with the Atlas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Orenstore said:


> but the more I read, more concerned I get about…


The problem is you are on a brand specific forum where the majority of topics are on issues and concerns members are having. 
I'd say 97+% don't have issues and you won't see the "I love my Atlas" or No issues with my Atlas and couldn't be happier with my purchase" topics just because members like to complain more than praise (not saying that's bad it's just the nature of forums).

From what I'm seeing, and what others are saying, they have ironed out the teething issues and the 2019's are pretty solid. Go for it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

EPilot said:


> The problem is you are on a brand specific forum where the majority of topics are on issues and concerns members are having.
> I'd say 97+% don't have issues and you won't see the "I love my Atlas" or No issues with my Atlas and couldn't be happier with my purchase" topics just because members like to complain more than praise (not saying that's bad it's just the nature of forums).
> 
> From what I'm seeing, and what others are saying, they have ironed out the teething issues and the 2019's are pretty solid. Go for it.


Truth. The Atlas FB page is brutal...I started a post that I update/bump every day where I say "another day nothing went wrong".


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Echoing what others have said above. 

I would also like to add that it also comes down to the dealer that you're going to work thru. I've read a few people having a horrible dealer experience, which can amplify the problem. 

My dealer has been phenomenal to work thru all of the recalls and some minor issues. There's always a free loaner to drive away with, and I'm generally in/out the door within 30 minutes or less.


----------

